# How to inflate tires on Touareg with Air Suspension



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

I got the low tire pressure warning light today for the front tire on the right side. So I thought to use the on board compressor of the air suspension to inflate the tire to its level needed.
First, I opened the manual and read about inflating the tires. The index pointed me to manual 3.4 p78 - well, there was nothing about tires on that page, it all talked about fuses. I found the info needed some pages before. That was my first disappointment.
Second, I recovered the air hose from underneath the rear seat - and not the trunk area where the spare tire is located, as mentioned in the manual. Second error there.
Third, I screwed the hose into the plug underneath the passanger seat and connected it to the front right tire valve.
Then I started the engine and as I applied the lever at the air hose, I noticed air streaming out of the tire. So I actually deflated the tire. I made sure that the knob at the pressure gage was at the closed position. BTW, it says "AUF - ZU" on the know, which means "open - closed". For those who don't know German. I don't know how that could get through quality.
Now that I apparently wasn't able to inflate the tire, I read the manual again. Following the step by step instructions I came to the point where it says "turn on air compressor" or similar to that. Well, how in the world am I supposed to turn on the air compressor on the Touareg with air suspension?
Most importantly: Is that hose only to inflate the spare tire, or should I be able to inflate the regular tire to the 37 PSI needed? I am wondering if that will work at all.
If anybody has done that before, please help! - I called Road Side Assistance tonight, but those monkeys couldn't help either. The only thing they offered was to send out AAA who might have shown up 60mins later. Well, I didn't want to mess with them tonight anymore but will have to call them tomorrow AM if nothing else helps. I am pretty frustrated that VWs road side assistance goes to some general car dispatch service that has NO clue about the Touareg.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: How to inflate tires on Touareg with Air Suspension (wkaml)*

First, the air hose you found under your rear seat can be stored in the drawer underneath the front passenger seat.
These are the steps that I use:
1. With the Touareg on, remove the rubber cap beside the drawer underneath the front passenger seat.
2. Carefully screw the hose end on to the fitting. You'll hear a hissing sound as you continue to screw it on. Screw it on tight.
3. Make sure the on/off screw is closed below the tire pressure gauge attached to the hose.
4. Screw the other end of the hose (small metal fitting) on to the valve stem. Be careful not to strip the threads on the valve stem. As you screw it on, you'll hear some air hissing, but once you have it on tight, there will be no air leaking.
5. Pull the trigger on the air hose underneath the air pressure gauge. Your tire will begin to inflate.
6. When inflated to the desired pressure, quickly unscrew the hose from the valve stem. Replace the valve stem cap.
7. Disconnect the other end of the hose from the air hose outlet underneath the front passenger seat. Replace the rubber cap over the valve outlet.
8. Tightly coil the air hose and it should fit in the drawer.
You can use the air hose to inflate any of the tires.


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: How to inflate tires on Touareg with Air Suspension (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
[...]
1. With the Touareg on, remove the rubber cap beside the drawer underneath the front passenger seat.
2. Carefully screw the hose end on to the fitting. You'll hear a hissing sound as you continue to screw it on. Screw it on tight.
[...]


THANK YOU so much for your post. Thanks to your response I was able to inflate the tire this morning and do my usual Sunday morning hike, but for that I need to drive about 15mins to that mountain.
Anyways...
Most important was the hint that I should here a hissing sound as the air flows from the vehicle into the hose once you connect the those to the plug underneath the passanger's seat.
I tried to screw that hose on a few times and it seemed to be very thight so that I couldn't turn it anymore. But still I never heard that hissing noice. So I checked that plug underneath the seat and saw that it wasn't mounted straight inside that compartment at all. Instead, it seemd to point somewhat upwards and in addition to that it pointed to the left side. Well, I tried to screw the hose on straight and that's why I was never able to screw it on tight enough, because it was simply connected askew. So when I pointed the fitting of the hose downwards and to the right, I was able to screw it on all the way and I was sooo glad to hear that hissing noice when I finally the air started streaming.
It takes some full turns to get the hose fit on that plug tight enough. Initially I could only turn it about 4-5 times, and then there was a stop. Now I figured it takes close to 20 turns to screw it all they way on. 
On top of that, I believe that the manual on that particular issue is a joke. They should mention that important point, and instead, get rid of the item where it says to turn on the compressor. There is no compressor when you got the air suspension. And yes, they have two sections in the manual, one for the Touareg version with and one for without the air suspension. I guess the guy writing the manual never saw a Touareg, worse, he never actually performed the task himself.
I am glad you responded. Your list was VERY helpful. Thank you!


----------



## timofeys89 (Jan 30, 2012)

*cant find the air hose*

Hi I just bought a used VW Touareg and I have been trying to find the hose that connects under the passengers seat to pump up the spare tire. (its a v8 4.2L with air ride suspension) If anyone could tell me or show what it looks like or where its located that would be awsome. I would hate to get a flat and not be able to change the tire. Thank you.


----------



## PLO74 (Aug 9, 2006)

It' is usually in the trunk area where the CD changer is. It's the passengers side access panel that you can pull out and up. The air hose should be in a black bag.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PLO74 said:


> It' is usually in the trunk area where the CD changer is. It's the passengers side access panel that you can pull out and up. The air hose should be in a black bag.


 Mine and most other early Touaregs had it under the left side rear passenger seat in a white cloth bag. 

As a word of caution, do not use your Touareg's air compressor to inflate anything unless it is absolutely necessary. Buy a portable compressor from WalMart for $25 if you want to inflate stuff like balls, inner tubes, tires not in an emergency situation, etc. A replacement compressor for the Touareg is around $1500. Even the replacement hose is hundreds of $$$.


----------

